# New Ponies



## SweetOpal (Dec 8, 2005)

Well we made it all the way to the Wagners in Ohio and picked up our new precious ponies. We had only bought 2 but of course ended up buying 2 more while there




...So I would like to introduce them all, and these are not good pics since they are mostly hairy creatures for sure!






this is Magic ASPC yearling mare for my son to show.






This is Poey AMHR/ASPC yearling mare, who my daughter is in love with.






Dancer is an AMHR/ASPC weanling filly.






This is our new ASPC stallion he is a yearling we will call him Blue, he is super cute! Im just way to excited about these new babies. Special thanks to the Wagners of Southern Mountain Horse Company.


----------



## Ponygirl (Dec 8, 2005)

Congrats on your new purchases...I'm sure there are quite a few of us pony lovers on this forum that had our eye on a couple of your new horses.....I know I was contemplating Magic myself.....hope you have many years of joy ahead of you showing your new ponies!!


----------



## kaykay (Dec 8, 2005)

congrats! count me in as one who was also looking but ya beat me to it! but im very happy for you!

Kay


----------



## disneyhorse (Dec 8, 2005)

They are beautiful horses Jennifer, and each of them should excel in halter and driving for you!

Congrats!

Andrea


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Dec 8, 2005)

Beautiful. Count me in we were inquiring about one also.Congratulations.


----------



## crponies (Dec 8, 2005)

What pretty babies! Have fun with them


----------



## Teedee (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey Jen

Glad you got them home safe... and with your children too.



I love the pictures you can see them so much better. I love Magic. Can't wait to see Blue in person. Can't wait to share our news....

Tammi


----------



## tallgateminis (Dec 11, 2005)

Congrats, On your new purchases



They are all so beautiful!


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 12, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Beautiful ponies!!! Congratulations![/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## JennyB (Dec 16, 2005)

Jenny they are really, really pretty...



Congratulations on getting them and good luck at the shows next year!

Thanks for sharing





My best,

Jenny


----------



## Lewella (Dec 17, 2005)

Congrats on your new beauties!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Dec 17, 2005)

Awww you got Magic. I saw her in person such a beautiful mare, and if I got more money she would be in my barn right now lol. Congratulations


----------



## RNR (Dec 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new horses! It must be something about that place becasue when I went with Jamie (JMS) to pick up her boys a donkey came home with me I was just going to drive! Oh well it was worth it!!

Congrats on the new ponies!

RNR


----------



## Bluerocket (Dec 23, 2005)

They are gorgeous! Oh congratulations!!


----------



## SweetOpal (Dec 26, 2005)

thank you all for the wonderful comments! The ponies are just proving to be so much fun. Magic has already begun to show so much progress. She is turning into a real doll! I had them all head and necked today and will be taking some hopefully amazing pics this week. I will post as soon as I get them done, boy these horses can move! All are doing so well and adjusting beautifully! It has taken some getting used to for Dancer the whole handling thing but she is coming around, she isn't jumping over the barn door to get away from me so I think im making some progress, she actually came up to the barn door today to get a treat from me.


----------



## Magic (Dec 26, 2005)

I missed this thread until now, I rarely read on the pony forum.

Wanted to congratulate you on your beautiful new ponies, though I did privately already.



I can't wait to see more pics of them, and then see them in person next year at some shows. I'm sure they will do VERY well.



Congrats again!


----------



## Marion (Dec 29, 2005)

Those are pretty horses.


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Jan 7, 2006)

Wow! Very nice ponies!! Congrats on such a wonderful bunch!

-Kris


----------



## Steph (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations!! That's a nice group of ponies, I was looking at them just the other day on their site! :aktion033:


----------



## Marion (Jan 8, 2006)

They are beautiful. :aktion033:

So I think again.


----------

